# Zimmys Chickens



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When my little buddy Caleb heard they might be putting the Lesser Prairie Chicken on the endangered species list he promptly ran out and got himself a couple so he'd have them before you couldn't hunt them any more. Fun little birds to mount. In this scene we've got two males angling for the attention of a cute little girl. She clearly is unimpressed with their advances...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice work Tex, those turned out awesome


----------



## hoyt (May 12, 2010)

How do you get three birds and before the season even starts??? Oh never mind its Zim, I forgot. :lol: Looks good Tex. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw those birds first hand today, if I hadn't known better I would have thought they were alive right there in Tex's showroom.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done Tex!

I wish I had a purdy bird for you to mount


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure looks great Tex!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, cool arrangement.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ha ha I like your narration of what is happening in this mount. You sound like one of those ladies who love their cats just a little too much and acts as a mouthpiece for them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

hoyt said:


> How do you get three birds and before the season even starts??? Oh never mind its Zim, I forgot. :lol: Looks good Tex. 8)


 :roll:


----------

